# Full Metal Panic! Goes Live Action!



## Amanz (Apr 7, 2009)

Yep that's right everyone Full Metal Panic is getting a live action adaptation from Hollywood:



> Mandalay Pictures has acquired theatrical rights to and will develop a big-screen version of "Full Metal Panic," a Japanese manga series that blends action, comedy and high school romance.
> 
> The property derives from writer Shoji Gatoh's series about a teenage anti-terrorist commando named Sousuke Sagara who is given the mission to protect a high-school girl with mystical powers.
> 
> ...



Sources: Live Action Anime and


----------



## Chee (Apr 7, 2009)

Saw that on RT.com, I'm not suprised. So many Japanese animes getting the Hollywood treatment lately.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 7, 2009)

I saw an episode, it was pretty funny. But seriously, animation just doesn't usuallly in live action,


----------



## ez (Apr 7, 2009)

at least they chose a mediocre series to go after this time, so when they screw it up i won't be all that disappointed.


----------



## Ankoma (Apr 7, 2009)

Well at least they picked a series that's gonna be hard to screw up. It already has the High School setting that people are so found of, and it isn't as over-the-top in terms of character designs (save for Kaname's blue hair), action, and dialouge as Dragonball. It also helps that it takes place in the "real" world. (Except, you know with Mechas). 

The only way I can see them messing up is picking a wimpy actor play Sousuke


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 7, 2009)

Great another Manga being turned into a movie  ... I wonder how bad this will turn out.

@Ankoma: Perhaps they'll change the story just like the DBE Movie


----------



## T7 Bateman (Apr 7, 2009)

I guess every manga and anime will have to be made in to a Live Action because Hollywood has lost their creatively to create good movies on their own. The bad thing is they still mess it up.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 8, 2009)

Why? In what possible ways can this be a good idea? What the fuck is with this anime kick Hollywood is on?


----------



## Wesley (Apr 8, 2009)

So comics are okay, but manga is not?


----------



## Zeroo (Apr 8, 2009)

> So comics are okay, but manga is not?


^ yeah but comics are more americanized and most are set in today's world so it's not all too hard to translate that on to the big screen....
  whereas mangas more or less reflect the Japanese culture and most are set in ancient times or the future...and when you try to mix two cultures together the results aren't always pretty...*cough*Goku highschool*cough*


----------



## Wesley (Apr 8, 2009)

Full Metal Panic is more or less modern, except there is a private military organization with access to advanced technology.


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 8, 2009)

So is this set in Japan or America?


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 8, 2009)

> *Zac Efron's name has surfaced in connection with "Panic,"* with the actor holding a conversation on the project. Efron, already a heartthrob among the teen audiences to whom the project could appeal, is also honing the action-adventure side of his career with a potential attachment to the Warner Bros. adventure "Jonny Quest."



Yep, this right here killed any chance this movie had of being decent.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Apr 8, 2009)

Stop using a stupid actor like Zac Efron!


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 8, 2009)

It would be awkward to have so many Japanese characters if the setting's in some random highschool in America.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 8, 2009)

No! Not my anime please! 

Please, not Zac Elfon. Truly cocky prick...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh fuck. . .


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 8, 2009)

Next victim of these Hollywood bastards.......Yep, you guess right, NARUTO!

God, Naruto forum is going to be wild about it if our worst nightmare is coming true.


----------



## Raviene (Apr 8, 2009)

i would like for them to do One Piece 

i cant even begin to imagine how it would go


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 8, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Next victim of these Hollywood bastards.......Yep, you guess right, NARUTO!
> 
> God, Naruto forum is going to be wild about it if our worst nightmare is coming true.



I doubt it can be worst then naruto already is.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Apr 8, 2009)

Another anime I like is going to be raped by Hollywood...., and to make things worst, Zack Fuckin Effron is going to be on it. Why do you do this to us God?


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 8, 2009)

Zac Efron can be the random dispensable white dude that gets killed by a terrorist attack in the first 5 minutes.


----------



## T4R0K (Apr 8, 2009)

> "Panic," which is set in a world almost exclusively *without* adults, is known for mixing visceral action with wry comedy.



What ? Did they even researched the original material, these reporter idiots?

And gah, I can hear "FAAAAIIIIIILLLLLL !!!" already.  

Hey, can someone make a script of the rap... I mean, Hollywood version ? I predict no mobile suits and no loli as submarine commander.


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 8, 2009)

Those hollywood people think anime is all about teens and only teens.


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 8, 2009)

T7 Bateman said:


> I guess every manga and anime will have to be made in to a Live Action because Hollywood has lost their creatively to create good movies on their own. The bad thing is they still mess it up.



 That is so true


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Apr 8, 2009)

It's things like this that makes me wish the Death Note was real.


----------



## ZigZag (Apr 8, 2009)

I think I'll wait to see more details.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Apr 8, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> Zac Efron can be the random dispensable white dude that gets killed by a terrorist attack in the first 5 minutes.



THat would be the sole reason I would consider watching the movie.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 8, 2009)

T4R0K said:


> What ? Did they even researched the original material, these reporter idiots?
> 
> And gah, I can hear "FAAAAIIIIIILLLLLL !!!" already.
> 
> Hey, can someone make a script of the rap... I mean, Hollywood version ? I predict no mobile suits and no loli as submarine commander.



Where would Tessa be without the "mother hen" looking over her shoulder?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 8, 2009)

Raviene said:


> i would like for them to do One Piece
> 
> i cant even begin to imagine how it would go



Don't ever say it again, asshole! 

One Piece: Live Movie would be awful. Keep it as manga & anime only and we will be happy enough.


----------



## dilbot (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 8, 2009)

Hurray another movie fans will write an essay about because the main character's hair doesn't defy the laws of gravity.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 8, 2009)

who the hell is zac efron ?:S


----------



## Jello Biafra (Apr 8, 2009)

I liked Full Metal Panic! I hope that the live action adaptation doesn't blow, cuz then I'd have to choke a bitch.


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 9, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Hurray another movie fans will write an essay about because the main character's hair doesn't defy the laws of gravity.



Err, Sousuke's hair doesn't defy gravity.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 9, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> I liked Full Metal Panic! I hope that the live action adaptation doesn't blow, cuz then I'd have to choke a bitch.



They mentioned Zac Efron.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 9, 2009)

Good thing I'm not a big fan of FMP like those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) over at animesuki, otherwise I'd be baaaawwwwing over the simplistic mecha designs or straying from the original novels.


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 9, 2009)

Zero x said:


> ^ yeah but comics are more americanized and most are set in today's world so it's not all too hard to translate that on to the big screen....
> whereas mangas more or less reflect the Japanese culture and most are set in ancient times or the future...and when you try to mix two cultures together the results aren't always pretty...*cough*Goku highschool*cough*



Oh right a comic book to big screen transition of a teenager getting bitten by a radio-active spider, attaining spider like abilities, parading around New York in a gaudy red and blue costume to protect the city from similary guady (if not more so) costumed baddies is so much more easier to do than a story about a teenage soldier sent to protect teenage girl at a high school with mechs thrown in 
Sorry buddy your logic is flawed. You sound like those people who think anime is some holier than thou art form that should never be touched by anyone who isn't Japanese. Let's make this clear DB would never have worked anywhere by anyone without the unrealistic attainment of a ridiculously large budget and dedicated actors who actually cared about making convincing portrayals of their characters instead of just collecting a pay check. It isn't DB=anime=can't go live action, it's DB=pushing the realms realism even in cartoon form=can't go live action. Not all live action anime is a bad idea, stuff like DB just happens to be a bad idea in live action form.


----------



## Bender (Apr 9, 2009)

ENOUGH FUCKING ANIME MOVIES! 

YOU KILLED DBZ WHY FMP?!?!?!?!?!? WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY???????


----------



## Bender (Apr 9, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Full Metal Panic is more or less modern, except there is a private military organization with access to advanced technology.



 Are you fucking serious....?

Yet there is a great deal of over dramatization in it which involves Kaname slapping Sousuke around which is 2/3rd's of the excitement in the show something they'll cut out and try and incorporate idiot actors and spike up their hair to make them look like the characters is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 9, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Are you fucking serious....?



Yes, I'm serious.  You didn't watch the series?  Besides the stuff Mythril used, it was basically modern military with the odd mecha tossed in.  Think Transformers, only this time instead of robots, you have mecha.  And there's barely any difference there.


----------

